# Post cold front - gigging flounder in 25mph North winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*10/10/2017*
I had the Anthony D. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with North wind at 20-25mph, very high tide levels, and light rain. With tides dropping from this morning's cold front, water clarity was poor everywhere we went. We made the best of it, and ground out a nice box of fish. We ended with 15 flounder by 11:15pm, 5 short of a limit but not bad considering the conditions.

My next report will be in 10-12 days, as I will be very busy finishing out the season. Weather forecast and tides look good for the next 10 days, so its time to fish hard...

*Upcoming open dates:
October: completely booked
November: closed season
December: 13, 14, 18-22, 26-31*

 I also offer "late trips" after I get done with my first group. These trips usually leave the dock between 11pm-1am. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice. I have many "late trip" openings in October, just call for availability...

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

